# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  [C#] Fermeture de formulaire

## DoroT17

Bonjour, j'ai dvelopp un formulaire avec code-behind  l'aide d'infopath 2007. Je cherche  fermer ce formulaire par le code.
Je ne trouve pas le code correspondant. Est-ce-que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? 
Je prcise qu'il s'agit d'un formulaire activ pour le navigateur.

merci d'avance.

doroT

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Pour fermer le formulaire dans lequel tu te trouve il suffit de faire:

EN C#:

pour 2007:


```
this.CurrentView.Window.Close(true);
```

pour 2003:


```
thisXDocument.View.Window.Close(true);
```

Mais par contre je sais pas si ca marche dans form service faut essayer.

++

Thierry

----------

